# Cryptocoryne yujii flowering



## lorba (Feb 4, 2004)

my c. yujii flowered few days ago. Some pics to share here.


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey Lorba, Nice yujii Flower


----------



## andrew__ (May 18, 2007)

very nice. 

What substrate etc are you using?


----------



## lorba (Feb 4, 2004)

Its a mix of material i have on hand.

Sphagnum moss, ADA Amazonia, Compost, and some SERA Super Peat. 
I would say proportion of 30-30-30-10%.


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Congrats, Roland, that's one of my favorite crypts!


----------



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

Congrates, nice flower.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Congratulations, very nice! I agree with Kai, I think yujii has one of the nicest flowers.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## lorba (Feb 4, 2004)

Unfortunately, it withered just when i wanted to cut it up and take a picture of the interior. It was looking perfectly fine the day before!


----------



## kevin120477 (Nov 20, 2007)

My C. yujii flowered yesterday. Share two pictures with you.


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Very kool


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Very nice, I envy you.


----------



## kevin120477 (Nov 20, 2007)

Hello Orlando, 

Please don't envy me. Good stuff should share with friends.


----------

